# What is more powerful ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wich double-bands are more powerful -

Double 20-15mm theraband gold *Or *

Double 25-20mm theraband gold ?

*if its thicker dose it means its more powerful ? *


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I would say neither. Your shooting to much rubber IMO. Singles will retract faster and give you more speed.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

depends on your ammo. you have to match the band strength to your ammo weight. too much rubber + low ammo weight= too much rubber. too much ammo weight+little rubber= too much weight. only you can answer your own question accordingly with some trial and error on your part.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I shoot 9.535mm steel balls. I like .875" .03 latex bands with a 7" active length. I pull 28" giving me a 400% stretch. Also use 1 1/8" TBG with same set up.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Imperial said:


> depends on your ammo. you have to match the band strength to your ammo weight. too much rubber + low ammo weight= too much rubber. too much ammo weight+little rubber= too much weight. only you can answer your own question accordingly with some trial and error on your part.


So for example Double 20-15mm theraband gold + 9.5mm (3/8") Steel ball will be a good balance ?

but if i would use double 25-20 theraband gold + 14mm Lead ball will still be balanced but more powerful ?


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Singles are great with 9.5mm steels with smaller ammo and single bands they are faster than doubles 

I also use double 20-25 tbg but since I've started using singles theirs no going back lol


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I shoot 9.5mm steel with straight cut double TBG at 20mm x 260mm, works well enough for me but I know I can shoot heavier with that if needed. Singles or light tubes I go as low as 7mm steel.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Good question SniperHunts. Judging by your name and since you are asking about doubles can I assume you are hoping to hunt for small game?

Like you have mentioned, it's really about finding a balance in how the energy in the bands is used up. It also can be personal preference after you have experimented for a while. Some people like to have the heavier bands even for target shooting because they don't want to change their bands when they go hunting on the weekend.

Basically, you want the right combination of speed and power so that the energy you put into the bands is used efficiently as it is transferred to the projectile. If the energy is not being used efficiently it can reduce the life of your bands and probably make it more difficult to shoot than it needs to be.

Double 20-15mm with 3/8 steel is overkill in my experience so you could definitely use heavier ammo. Maybe try a setup of single 25-20mm bands and then play around with different ammo weights. You might find that to be enough, although I have moved away from tapering my bands because I found that the band life was shorter. Depending on your draw length even a simple setup of 1" straight cut flat bands can produce a lot of speed and power. I haven't ever shot with a 14mm lead ball so I'm not really sure what would be needed to throw that sucker.

Best of luck getting your ideal combination. 

Tom


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Good question SniperHunts. Judging by your name and since you are asking about doubles can I assume you are hoping to hunt for small game?
> 
> Like you have mentioned, it's really about finding a balance in how the energy in the bands is used up. It also can be personal preference after you have experimented for a while. Some people like to have the heavier bands even for target shooting because they don't want to change their bands when they go hunting on the weekend.
> 
> ...


I got a roll of theraband gold i might try the single 25-20mm 

Right now im using double 20-15mm with the 3/8 and its great for pigeons but i would like to get more power out of it (for turkey).. im gonna try 12mm lead ball with double 20-15 and see what happeds.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Good question, as I am wondering as well...so, I can't help you, unfortunately...I was hoping that you can lmk what works for you, as I only have access to 3/8" steel for hunting - or marbles which I don't think should be used for hunting...
I just purchased a roll of theraband gold, and I am making a flatband shooter. It will be my first time using flats and when I go squirrel or rabbit hunting I want to make sure I get a clean kill shot...and not just hurt them...so could you keep me posted? Oh, yeah I also hunt pheasant and duck, but that shouldn't make much of a difference


----------

